# Pride and joy



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

It was a very nice and sunny day the other day and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

2


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

3


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

4


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

The last one


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 21, 2013)

NICE !!!!!


----------



## rmckin (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm Green with envy!!!


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! It only took me about 4 months to gather these babies up. Within the next few months I plan on doubling its size. And these are only the bigger bottles not counting my meds!


----------



## epackage (Jan 21, 2013)

You're off to a good start...


----------



## glass man (Jan 21, 2013)

THANKS FOR SHARING!JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 21, 2013)

great start!! much good luck in further aquisitions and endeavors!!!!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 22, 2013)

i'm partial to the eagle blob and the lion head booze bottle.

 so far so good!! keep'em comin' 


 jim


----------



## lil digger (Jan 22, 2013)

nice bottles!


----------



## tricycle (Jan 24, 2013)

The Beardstown & Jacksonville sodas look great.  Congratulations on them!


----------

